# Bulk storage.



## orfy (Nov 27, 2006)

My wine making is a side line to my home brew. I'm just after making reasonably pleasant drinking wine. I'm not into prize winners and storing for years.

Does any one use bulk storage for their wine. I've just done a 25l batch and have used 2x 5l bag in a box containers, 2 5l wine bottles that I fetch back full fro Italy, with a plastic pop on cap. and 5x 1L PET bottles with a screw top.

What are your views on the above storage methods?

The Wine is a dry red and for me it is already very drinkable and I don't think it needs to be aged.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 27, 2006)

orfy:

IMHO, No problem with those storage devices as long as clean and sanitized and consumed relatively quickly (say 6 months).

Steve


----------



## orfy (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks.

Well the two Pet Bottles and on 5l Bag has been consumed so far!!!!!


----------



## Luc (Nov 29, 2006)

orfy said:


> Thanks. Well the two Pet Bottles and on 5l Bag has been consumed so far!!!!!



Well so much for the aging of wine  

In France I have seen wine being sold in Supermarkets in Pet Bottles and in barrel lookalikes made from plastic. But these are all meant for direct consumable table wines. 

I think your choices are fine for bulk storage on a short term. 
But for aging I am not sure I would choose Pet bottles or Bag in a Box. 

Then again, wine is for drinking and not for aging  

Luc


----------

